# Marklin



## traindriverjd (Dec 8, 2011)

Our club received some Marklin. We're HO and N Scale so are going to sell them. We don't know what the value is, so could you please give us some idea what to ask. Pictures speak for themselves. Side view and bottom view. We also have about 75 feet of track. Thanks. 

Jim DeLawter


----------

